# what's the dif - milk of magnesia and magnesium



## rlpd (Dec 13, 2001)

What's the difference between taking milk of magnesia and magnesium tablets besides the extra inactive ingredients in milk of magnesia. They are both magnesium aren't they? Does magnesium deplete vitamins and minerals after a while or is it good for you. I know Cigarello said she was not feeling well after taking MOM after 10 years. Just wondering beforeI buy the tablets or if I should try something else.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi rlpdI dont have the complete answer to this beccause I don't know what the other ingredients in MOM are. I have used magnesium supplements when suffering extreme C. In my case, MOM and things like it tend to irritate my stomach, which is already quite irritated enough. the supplements, which I fine tune by dosage, just seem to affect the stool not my stomach. My MD says that you don't have to worry about overdose with magnesium-the body discards what it doesn't need. As I mentioned before, I have altered the dosage of the mag. capsules. The often come at 400 mg. and that causes me D. You just have to experiment, but I have found it to be a very useful tool. best of luck.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Milk of magnesia is magnesium hydroxide. The magnesium, for the most part, is not absorbed into the bloodstream. Most of it goes in one end and out the other. When the magnesium hydroxide gets to the colon, it draws water from the body into the colon. This water helps to move things along.Magnesium as a mineral supplement will be mostly absorbed into the bloodstream. Unless a person has kidney problems, excess magnesium usually comes out in the urine.


----------

